# Panqué/panqueque.



## AUTRIU

Buen día:

Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:

v Panqué
v Panqueque


Anexo imagen de un panqué.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/640px-Almond_pound_cake,_angled_profile.jpg

O si conocen otra forma de nombrarlo, podrían comentarlo.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Agró

Ninguna de esas.
*Tortita*.


----------



## Kerena

Ninguna de las anteriores. Lamentablemente aquí usamos el extranjerismo pancake (con su respectiva fonética inglesa).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Por este lado, tampoco ocupamos ninguna de las opciones mencionadas. Eso me suena a una *"crepa".*


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá, panqueque.

Saludos.


----------



## olimpia91

AUTRIU said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar  que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:
> 
> v Panqué
> v Panqueque
> v Queque



Hay un problema, la fotos del buscador para panqué son budines, y para queques son budines, tortas (pasteles) y flanes, no panqueques.


----------



## Minnie121728

AUTRIU said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:
> 
> v Panqué
> v Panqueque
> v Queque
> 
> O si conocen otra forma de nombrarlo, podrían comentarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.



 Lo llamamos, empanada, torta o "a lo gringo", pancake...


----------



## jorgema

Panqueque o _pancake_ (a la inglesa) usaría yo, si es que la consulta se refiere a esto. En mi país queque es esto o esto.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Quique Alfaro said:


> Por acá, panqueque.


Coincido, aunque también se les suele decir _crêpes_ (y pronunciados en francés). Pero no son como los de la foto de Jorgema del _pancake_, sino como la segunda foto del artículo de Wiki: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crepe


----------



## Kerena

Los pancakes difieren de las crepes en que estas últimas son más delgadas, pero la receta es prácticamente la misma.


----------



## Aviador

Si te refieres a *esto*, AUTRIU, entonces son los que en Chile se llaman _panqueques_. Los hay dulces y salados.
Aquí el término _panqué_ no existe y _queque_ se refiere en Chile a un bizcocho.


----------



## Señor K

Correcto, sñeor Aviador.
No obstante, hago la salvedad de que he escuchado el término "panqué" (o "panquecito"), para hacer referencia a los _muffins_ o _cupcakes_ gringos.
Creo que viene de México, con su doblaje de dibujos animados o series, pero no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá, pegados a los gringos, les llamamos hot cakes, no se usa ni se entiende ninguna otra palabra.


----------



## Erreconerre

AUTRIU said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar  que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:
> 
> v Panqué
> v Panqueque
> v Queque
> 
> O si conocen otra forma de nombrarlo,  podrían comentarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


La descripción que haces corresponde a lo que en Sonora se conoce como "coyotas de pueblo", y que en algunas partes le ha dado fama al estado; y a no pocos sonorenses, fortuna (o un poco de eso).
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6197545931_691ec2e1d7.jpg
https://obson.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/minicoyotas1.jpg


----------



## Erreconerre

Janis Joplin said:


> Por acá, pegados a los gringos, les llamamos hot cakes, no se usa ni se entiende ninguna otra palabra.


Qué curioso. Pero por aquí los jatkeiks (como los de la Aunt Jemina) no se rellenan de nada. Un poco de margarina encima y otro poco de miel y nada más.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Erreconerre said:


> Qué curioso. Pero por aquí los jatkeiks (como los de la Aunt Jemina) no se rellenan de nada. Un poco de margarina encima y otro poco de miel y nada más.



Pancakes y hot cakes son la misma cosa, y tienes razón, si se rellenan son otra cosa... CREPAS, así se llaman.


----------



## Jonno

En España las crepes tienen varias recetas y se llaman diferente según la zona. Yo tengo oído filloas (Galicia), frixuelos (Castilla, creo), fayuelos (Asturias, creo)...

Son mucho más finos que los hot cakes, se pueden enrollar sobre sí mismos y por eso pueden contener nata, mermelada, miel, chocolate... Y también los hay salados.


----------



## Nipnip

AUTRIU said:


> Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar  que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:
> 
> v Panqué
> v Panqueque
> v Queque.


Ninguna.



Minnie121728 said:


> Lo llamamos, empanada, torta o "a lo gringo", pancake...


 Lo más cercano que hay en México son las *empanadas*, pero no son tortitas sino una tortilla horneada y doblada a la mitad, así es que coincido con Minnie.



Janis Joplin said:


> Por acá, pegados a los gringos, les llamamos hot cakes, no se usa ni se entiende ninguna otra palabra.


 Los hotcakes son completamente distintos a lo que se pregunta.



Erreconerre said:


> La descripción que haces corresponde a lo que en Sonora se conoce como "coyotas de pueblo", y que en algunas partes le ha dado fama al estado; y a no pocos sonorenses, fortuna (o un poco de eso).
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6197545931_691ec2e1d7.jpg
> https://obson.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/minicoyotas1.jpg


 En México no se me ocurre otro nombre más que "coyotas", no sé si fuera de Sonora (y pueblos de estados colindantes) se conozca ese tipo de pan. Pero sin duda, para lo que preguntó quien abrió el hilo, tal como lo preguntó, este sería el único nombre. 

Las  crepas, los pancakes, los hotcakes y los panqués son todos distintos.


----------



## swift

La consulta tiene un gran defecto y es que es muy escueta: esos ingredientes se usan en muchas preparaciones; no es de extrañar que se hayan dado tan distintas respuestas. Yo prefiero no ir dando tumbos y diría que lo mejor sería que Autriu nos mostrase una imagen del alimento al que se refiere. Lo digo sobre todo porque entre los ingredientes mencionados no aparecen ni el bicarbonato de sodio ni el polvo de hornear, que se usan para los _pancakes_​. Y, en cuanto a las empanadas, por lo general se usa harina, huevo y agua; o harina y margarina; pero no necesariamente leche. En fin, que es mejor ir a la segura: con una imagen, se solventaría el asunto.


----------



## AUTRIU

Antes que nada una disculpa a todos ustedes por no saber explicarme correctamente mi duda y el tema ya se diversifico bastante con los alimentos que se puede cocinar con harina,leche y huevo.

Espero que esta imagen que anexo sea la correcta para que me comenten como le llaman ustedes a lo que en México se le diria que es un panqué.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/640px-Almond_pound_cake,_angled_profile.jpg

En esta imagen es de un panqué con almendras.

Agradezco de antemano su apoyo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Agró

Entonces se llama *bizcocho*.


----------



## jorgema

AUTRIU said:


> Antes que nada una disculpa a todos ustedes por no saber explicarme correctamente mi duda y el tema ya se diversifico bastante con los alimentos que se puede cocinar con harina,leche y huevo.
> 
> Espero que esta imagen que anexo sea la correcta para que me comenten como le llaman ustedes a lo que en México se le diria que es un panqué.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/640px-Almond_pound_cake,_angled_profile.jpg
> 
> En esta imagen es de un panqué con almendras.
> 
> Agradezco de antemano su apoyo.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



En mi país eso es un queque, aunque si dijeras bizcocho también se entendería.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Eso de la foto del mensaje 20 acá se llama *budín*.


----------



## swift

jorgema said:


> En mi país eso es un queque, aunque si dijeras bizcocho también se entendería.


Lo mismo vale para Costa Rica.


----------



## Kerena

La imagen que ha colocado AUTRIU corresponde a lo que llamamos por acá  bizcocho y otras personas llaman ponqué. Básicamente lleva harina, mantequilla, huevos y polvo de hornear. Se distingue por tener una textura más liviana y delicada que las tortas o tartas y existen muchas variedades: de fresa, chocolate, nueces,coco,etc.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Eso aquí sería una *torta de yema con almendras*, aunque aclaro solamente las dulces. En la variedad salada jamás las he visto ni mucho menos las he comido.


----------



## Erreconerre

AUTRIU said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:
> 
> v Panqué
> v Panqueque
> 
> 
> Anexo imagen de un panqué.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/640px-Almond_pound_cake,_angled_profile.jpg
> 
> O si conocen otra forma de nombrarlo, podrían comentarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


La imagen que pones no se apega a nada conocido en mi medio. Aunque exteriormente puede tener cierto parecido con un panqué, no se apega a lo expresado en la pregunta: relleno con alimentos dulces o salados.


----------



## Jonno

Lo del relleno salado nos ha despistado a todos, creo que por eso hemos pensado en crepes y variantes. A mí tampoco me encaja un bizcocho salado.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Las crepas son la única variedad que conozco y que pueden ser dulces o saladas, por eso las mencioné desde un principio, pero la torta de la fotografía para nada corresponde a una crepa como tampoco luce salada. Hasta ahora, como ya dije antes, todas las variedades que conozco de ese pan de la ilustración son dulces.


----------



## Kerena

Bizcocho relleno de prosciutto y queso cheddar, toda una delicia.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

No conocía a ninguna de estas palabras pero (restableciendo mentalmente la ortografía inglesa adoptada por los francófonos, _cake_. Sin este hilo no habría caído, así que gracias), como otros, _panqueque_ me suena a _crep/crepe/crepa_ y _queque_  a la imagen de este _bizcocho_ (para España).

Off topic: Me encanta comprobar año tras año e hilo tras hilo lo goloso que son los wordreferencianos .

Hasta luego

*EDIT*
Constesté sin ver que había otra página. Coincido con Agró pues.


----------



## Janis Joplin

AUTRIU said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Para ustedes en la región donde viven, cual es la palabra más común para referirnos a la torta de harina, leche y azúcar que se come rellena con alimentos dulces o salados:
> 
> v Panqué
> v Panqueque
> 
> 
> Anexo imagen de un panqué.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/640px-Almond_pound_cake,_angled_profile.jpg
> 
> O si conocen otra forma de nombrarlo, podrían comentarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.



Pues vaya que preguntaste algo muy distinto a lo que querías saber.  

Para empezar, las tortas en México nada tienen que ver con *panqués* y para terminar los *panqués *no están rellenos de nada y menos de algo salado.


----------



## Pinairun

La foto de _Autriu _nos muestra, efectivamente, un bizcocho. Pero no es tan sencillo.

Un bizcocho auténtico solo lleva harina, huevos y azúcar. No necesita levadura porque su esponjosidad se obtiene únicamente con el aire que se añade a la masa al batir los huevos, principalmente las claras, de una forma muy delicada.

Dicho esto, se llama bizcocho a multitud de otros dulces que sí llevan levadura, algún tipo de grasa (manteguilla, margarina) y otros aditamentos (frutas, almendras...), como parece ser en este caso. 

También se distinguen, además de por sus ingredientes, por el tipo de molde que se usa para hornearlos. Este de _Autriu_, es del tipo _plum-cake_, rectangular y alto, y los bizcochos pueden tener sabores y colores de lo más variado. 

Por aquí, hasta donde yo alcanzo, se llamaría _plumqueic con almendras._


----------



## AUTRIU

Muchas gracias, me queda claro que tiene muchas variantes en español esta pieza de panadería es específico.

gracias.


----------



## Señor K

Eso, en Chile, "queque de/con almendras".


----------



## Jowalnut

Aquí le llamamos bizcocho


----------



## Aviador

Jowalnut said:


> Aquí le llamamos bizcocho


Sí, exacto. A eso me referí en mi anterior intervención en este hilo.


----------



## Cbes

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Eso de la foto del mensaje 20 acá se llama *budín*.



Coincido, y la verdad es que nunca probé uno salado, creo que en nuestro país la palabra budín nos remite a un producto de repostería y dulce, aunque me ha tentado el post de Kerena, ¿cómo le llamaríamos en Argentina? ¿pan relleno con queso y jamón? o ¿budín relleno con...?


----------

